# Looking for players state college PA



## SunWuKong (Jul 15, 2015)

New to State College Bellefonte PA area.  Looking to find other gamers, D&D, Pathfinder or other.


----------



## Aspencolt (May 24, 2022)

SunWuKong said:


> New to State College Bellefonte PA area.  Looking to find other gamers, D&D, Pathfinder or other.



Hi my name is aspen I also just moved to the area. Have been playing dnd through zoom for a while. I’m 13 years old. I can DM or just be a player. I’d like to get in touch to join your group.


----------



## Aspencolt (May 24, 2022)

SunWuKong said:


> New to State College Bellefonte PA area.  Looking to find other gamers, D&D, Pathfinder or other.



Hi my name is Aspen and I am also new to Bellefonte PA I’m interested in playing dnd as a DM or player. I’m 13 years old. I’m open to learning other games as well.


----------



## Umbran (May 24, 2022)

Sorry, Aspen, but you were replying to a post from seven years ago.


----------

